# MK2 VW Golf conversion build log



## dpeter (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi!
I'm testing 18650 batteries for a few weeks, I purchased a B6AC from aliexpress, and I think it is a fake. (it has no skyrc logo)
I will buy another charger/tester, an original skyrc T6755, it runs from ac as well, and it has a fancy touchscreen.
Just wanted to tell you, to check the skyrc logo before purchase.


----------



## IchibahnSLC (May 22, 2015)

dpeter said:


> Hi!
> I'm testing 18650 batteries for a few weeks, I purchased a B6AC from aliexpress, and I think it is a fake. (it has no skyrc logo)
> I will buy another charger/tester, an original skyrc T6755, it runs from ac as well, and it has a fancy touchscreen.
> Just wanted to tell you, to check the skyrc logo before purchase.


I made sure to purchase it from Amazon as to avoid that specifically from happening. Now ordering it from amazon does not guarantee authenticity but the reviews said it was real. Will check and update.

Thanks for the warning though as that is a real concern of mine as well.


----------



## IchibahnSLC (May 22, 2015)

Update!!

Vehicle is now a MK1 VW. Almost all the ICE parts are out. ICE was running so I'm hoping to recoup the cost of the car with all the parts. No power steering so that makes things a bit easier. Am contacting members about controller but budget is a bit tight right now so not sure if that will happen soon.

The car was involved in a slight front-end accident that will result in me needed to replace the front fender and front radiator support. $200 if I purchase new. Looking at a donor car for $250 with good body parts. 

So far I have a few people lined up for parts from the VW. Hoping most will sell soon.

Looking into purchasing wiring now. 

Would this work?

eBay


----------



## IchibahnSLC (May 22, 2015)

Finally the ICE is out.


----------



## IchibahnSLC (May 22, 2015)

Interior is almost completely stripped.


----------



## IchibahnSLC (May 22, 2015)

Update!

VIDEO


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

sweet work!


----------



## A.B (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi, very interested in your build. Looking to do a similar thing with a mk1 golf. 

How did you mount the motor to the engine mounts did you build your own adapter mounts? 

Did you build your own adapter to mate the motor to the gearbox? 

What gearbox are you using and with what gear ratios? 

Thanks, 

A.B


----------



## IchibahnSLC (May 22, 2015)

A.B said:


> Hi, very interested in your build. Looking to do a similar thing with a mk1 golf.
> 
> How did you mount the motor to the engine mounts did you build your own adapter mounts?
> 
> ...


I will be welding my own motor mount using the stock location on the passenger side.
I bought the adapter plate and mounting parts. 
The transmission I'm using is a 020 but I'm not sure which exact one. I can let you know when I get back from my trip on the 26th or so.


----------



## hans j (Mar 31, 2008)

Ahh so this is what you have been selling all the Mk1 parts for... I'm just getting around to making my caddy run again. There is also (used to be at least), a Google group for Utah EV Interest. Haven't visited in a long time though...


----------



## IchibahnSLC (May 22, 2015)

hans j said:


> Ahh so this is what you have been selling all the Mk1 parts for... I'm just getting around to making my caddy run again. There is also (used to be at least), a Google group for Utah EV Interest. Haven't visited in a long time though...


Yes indeed . Have a link for the group? Can't find anything online. 
Are you local? Can't see on mobile.


----------



## hans j (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks like it hasn't been very busy! https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/utahevinterest

We used to have GTG, but once I put mine in storage for a while, I stopped trying to make it happen and didn't see what anyone else was doing.

I'm in SLC, have a 120V, 1980 VW caddy and watch the slow as molasses VWVortex threads...
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/utahevinterest


----------



## IchibahnSLC (May 22, 2015)

hans j said:


> Looks like it hasn't been very busy! https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/utahevinterest
> 
> We used to have GTG, but once I put mine in storage for a while, I stopped trying to make it happen and didn't see what anyone else was doing.
> 
> ...


You're telling me. Can't get any of my ice parts sold. Might end up throwing everything away.

What motor are you running?


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

I had to throw away a perfectly good Toyota 20R 2.2L engine- nobody wanted it. Don't feel too bad...I did at the time, but I got over it.


----------



## hans j (Mar 31, 2008)

Running an 8" DC, don't remember the brand. Zilla Z1k controller and FLA batteries which need replacing. I drove it to the show at Wheeler Farm a few years ago, but I am hardly into the local VW "scene".


----------



## IchibahnSLC (May 22, 2015)

hans j said:


> Running an 8" DC, don't remember the brand. Zilla Z1k controller and FLA batteries which need replacing. I drove it to the show at Wheeler Farm a few years ago, but I am hardly into the local VW "scene".


How is the acceleration with that 8" ? Was the car easy to drive?


----------



## hans j (Mar 31, 2008)

Car is very easy to drive. I am using a clutch with a diesel 4 speed.

Acceleration was adequate for 1400 pounds worth of batteries, would be better with new ones though. It's volts and amps that dictate how that part of it goes. Someday I would like to do a 144v, 50AH lithium, but I"m not interested in spending that kind of money on that car right now.


----------



## IchibahnSLC (May 22, 2015)

*Re: MK1 VW Golf conversion build log (Updated)*

duplicate disregard


----------



## IchibahnSLC (May 22, 2015)

hans j said:


> Car is very easy to drive. I am using a clutch with a diesel 4 speed.
> 
> Acceleration was adequate for 1400 pounds worth of batteries, would be better with new ones though. It's volts and amps that dictate how that part of it goes. Someday I would like to do a 144v, 50AH lithium, but I"m not interested in spending that kind of money on that car right now.


I should have some spare batteries when I'm done if your interested. When you get it back up and going of course


----------



## IchibahnSLC (May 22, 2015)

This is a sad announcement but due to my controller not being fixed, changes in my life, and being kicked out of the garage its in, I will be putting my incomplete project up for sale.


----------



## Knightgreider (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear that man. I am just getting into this and was curious what your mk2 was going to be able to do. I am looking to do a MK2 Scirocco in the coming months.


----------

